# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Что мы называем Жизнью?

## Irina

*У каждого своё понятие о жизни - для кого-то это работа, семья, спорт, или нечто другое. 
Поделитесь, из чего состоит ваше понятие жизни.*

----------


## fIzdrin

Irina,а полегче,что-нибудь ты не могла спросить-)

----------


## Irina

Для меня моя жизнь это любовь к семье и забота о ней. Остальное второстепенно. Пока большего для себя я и не хочу.

----------


## fIzdrin

ну,тогда для меня это делать все,чтобы мне и моим близким было хорошо.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Для меня жизнь- это Иисус. Только в Боге можно обрести гармонию и покой, ощутить всю полноту жизни. А без Него- это и не жизнь вовсе...

----------

